# MeteoAlerta - Convectividade dia (29-04-2011)



## Henrique (1 Mai 2011 às 22:47)

Na passada Sexta-Feira e na sequência de uma célula activa que se desenvolveu sobre a Margem Sul entre as 20h30 e 22h30, sensivelmente, o Meteoalerta com a colaboração do PedroAfonso realizou mais uma caçada e faz questão de partilhar convosco, amantes da meteo:







 20h30





 22h15


Então aqui vai a mini reportagem:

[ame="http://vimeo.com/23111182"]MeteoAlerta - CaÃ§ada (30-04-2011) on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Mai 2011 às 22:49)

Bem apanhados 

Bom vídeo


----------



## actioman (1 Mai 2011 às 23:07)

Um grande registo e montado com muita qualidade e profissionalismo!

Grande nível sim senhor, não ficamos a dever nada ao que nós por vezes vê-mos lá fora! 

MeteoAlerta em grande, como sempre!

Obrigado por esta verdadeira _Obra Prima_!


----------



## PedroAfonso (1 Mai 2011 às 23:39)

Sem dúvida uma caçada bastante interessante. A primeira que fiz correu de feição, espero que da próxima vez seja ainda melhor.

Excelente video, Henrique.


----------



## Geiras (2 Mai 2011 às 19:37)

Muito bom mesmo grande qualidade de imagem e edição de vídeo 

Infelizmente não consegui fazer melhor ou porque a máquina não mo permitiu, ou porque havia muita nebulosidade baixa ou porque a trovoada estava em "cima" de mim e não sabia pra onde filmar


----------



## Chasing Thunder (2 Mai 2011 às 20:02)

Bela reportagem sim senhor, um dia também gostava de ir a essas reportagens


----------



## Geiras (2 Mai 2011 às 20:11)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Bela reportagem sim senhor, *um dia também gostava de ir a essas reportagens*



Subscrevo


----------



## ajrebelo (3 Mai 2011 às 01:40)

Boas

Belo video mano Henri, bela montagem  

Abraços


----------



## Veterano (3 Mai 2011 às 10:16)

Grande reportagem, acompanhada de uma bela música, parabéns.


----------



## Henrique (4 Mai 2011 às 21:07)

Obrigado pelos comentários  
Espero dentro em breve poder vos mostrar mais uma caçada.
Abraços


----------



## AndréFrade (6 Mai 2011 às 18:31)

Muito bom


----------

